
New blockchain-based music streaming service Audius is a copyright nightmare - thecroutonator
https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/9/20905384/audius-blockchain-music-streaming-service-copyright-infringement-piracy
======
madmaniak
Copyrights is a nightmare itself. Right?

